# Santa bringing me a new call.



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

All right nodak crew. I guess I should have blown a few more of your calls at the hotel. :beer: Anyway, "Santa" said she'll, I mean he'll, get me a new call since I've been such a good goose nazi this year. I want acrylic. Something a little crisper and higher pitched but not a lesser call. I'm thinking of a Shaman or SMH, maybe an acrylic Supermag? I liked that shaman of yours PJ ( the call!! you smart a**ses!!) What do you guys think? 
Oh Yeah I'll be thinking of you guys when I'm puttin' the hurt on em tommorow morning!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigweed (Dec 10, 2003)

After last weekend I hear that the Bigriver was a good call to own if you want a call that sounds the same regardless of the caller. Only one draw back in late season you may need 2 or 3 calls because the first 1 or 2 may freeze up on you.

seriously I liked the way that shamen sounded in hotel, but it may have been the fact that it 1am, I also like that Traffic.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I just got my heartland, and im not quit used to it yet, but it is a pretty sweet sounding call. IMO Jones thinks so too, but what does he know :lol: 
YOu guys are right though that shawman is nice.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would go with the heartland X out they are really nice, you could have bown mine if my calls werent stolen


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I don't know if you check the classifieds on other sites but yesterday I saw a used SMH for $80. Even if you don't like how its tuned you could send it back to Foiles and have him throw new guts in it and tune it and would have basically a new call for lots cheaper than new. SMH's are sold for $100 regularly on refuge. So do some shopping, season is almost over anyway. I am going to pick up a wood call of some kind this winter. Not sure what yet though. I'm thinking about getting a traffic too. Anybody have a traffic I could try? They are hard to come by in ND.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

The heartland i have is the flatliner style. I like it quit a bit. Like GB3 said, the Xout is good but from what i heard it is a little to high pitched for me. IMO


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I like preformance calls, both the fasttalker and ez-talker. Also like the SR-1 and Power clucker of Zink's.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I like preformance calls, both the fasttalker and ez-talker. Also like the SR-1 and Power clucker of Zink's.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Everyone will have different opinions on calls. Some guys learned on grounds and that is all they blow. For others it might be Foiles or whatever. The point is that you should try as many different calls as you can get your hands on. My two go-to calls are the Northern Prairie Bad Medicine and the Heartland Xout. I wouldn't complain a bit if santa had a Foiles SMH under the tree though :roll:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Ha, ha, ha, ha,......ha ha, ha, ha, ha, ha. I heard Santa is about broke!!!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Come on Santa, take a crow bar to that wallet. But, has Decoyer been naughty or nice?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I really like the flatliner,an easy call to blow.The shaman is a little tougher to use but man do they sound good when you get the hang of them.Shamans are also a very loud call.GG's roomate booster used mine for a while one morning and quit using it because it made his ears ring.The X- out is also a very good sounding call.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I have both a Shaman and a SMH. The foiles is what I learned on, but it seems like Im always blowing the Shaman or my supermag in the field. :beer: They are all great calls whatever you decide on.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks guys for the advice! Its going to be an acrylic Shaman. I just have to decide on which color. I think this will make a nice addition to my Supermag and the 3 big rivers!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I thought you needed 4 big rivers in case they freeze? :lol: :lol:

Dblkluk,When you comin down to ice fish? The ice should be nice and thick form all this cold weather we have been having!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Soon as I'm done huntin' geese! I'm thinkin sometime in mid-late Jan. Looking forward to some Crappie!! :beer:


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey guys,
I have a Big River long Flute I like it a lot it is very versatile. It can sound like a monster honker from the depths of hell or a little lesser. I have never had a problem with it freezing up either, but I am kind of biased toward long flutes.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> but I am kind of biased toward long flutes.


So is my wife!! Sorry could not resist!


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

hahahahaha you goof ball..


----------

